# What is "Gamebred" to you?



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

What is the meaning of "Gamebred" to you?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Eric lmao !! I voted gamebred is a dog who stems from gamelines within the last 4 generations


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Niether,a dog that every single generation of pups is off of fighting lines from the begining of the breed,that is game bred.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

idk bout this one, i think that just b/c they come from 'game' lines doesn't mean that they come with the 'game' get-up and go per say. i think it will vary from pup to pup, but it helps to have generations of proven 'game' ..i think it makes your chances a little higher of getting a 'game' dog.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I would have said 3 gens back, but I will go with 4. I think gamebred means that a dog is bred from a known game bloodline within three generations.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I voted the second one.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

haha...you had to!! Both parents proven game=gamebred pups....even if grandparents were curs, though that doesn't happen much. I voted #1....All alone here...LMFAO!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MADBood said:


> haha...you had to!! Both parents proven game=gamebred pups....even if grandparents were curs, though that doesn't happen much. I voted #1....All alone here...LMFAO!


See now you know why I said what I said LOL this is what I have been told! This is how I have understood it to be. Although madbood sampsons dad shares the same opinion as you on this topic


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i wonder if this applies to all dogs? well game dogs anywho, cuz i've owned labs that came from ch parents but couldn't retrive a duck worth a flyin flip.?...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Just to be clear here, the descendants up to 4 generations, in my mind, is when you see the 1xW, 2xW, 3xW, etc... I guess the "losses" would count too. So when someone says they have a gamebred dog, and their pedigree does not show that, then it's just a game style/type dog to me.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> See now you know why I said what I said LOL this is what I have been told! This is how I have understood it to be. Although madbood sampsons dad shares the same opinion as you on this topic


Yeah well Sampsons Dad kicks ass...LOL!! In the dog matching world this isn't the opinion of a few....this is the law of the land!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I voted the second one. I think that to have a game dog you have to have a few generations of gamebreed dogs in its liniage.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't really know....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hmmm..... How to word this, lol. I'd say that any dog bred with the intention of preserving or bettering the breed would be a "gamebred" dog. A dog bred for any other reason would be a pet. That, of course, would require the breeding of proven dogs. I wouldn't say that every single dog in the pedigree has to be proven. Guys add what they think will help. Lots of dogs have ancestors that never saw the box (on paper at least). Doesn't mean that they weren't proven game but we can't just assume that they were.Another one of those "eye of the beholder" topics.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Hmmm..... How to word this, lol. I'd say that any dog bred with the intention of preserving or bettering the breed would be a "gamebred" dog. A dog bred for any other reason would be a pet. That, of course, would require the breeding of proven dogs. I wouldn't say that every single dog in the pedigree has to be proven. Guys add what they think will help. Lots of dogs have ancestors that never saw the box (on paper at least). Doesn't mean that they weren't proven game but we can't just assume that they were.Another one of those "eye of the beholder" topics.


Damn good post!:clap:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

What i don't consider "game bred" but apparently many do is a dog with two or three battle dogs in the 4th generation ped mixed with staffs and bully's.
Check out real game dogs pedigrees and every single dog is down from fighting dogs, and not just by relation like all apbts staffs and bully's are,ill find a example.
chinaman.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)
Homer.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [154] :: MOUNTAIN MAN'S HOMER (4XW)
No staffs no bully's ever in those pedigrees[No american bully's back then,duh?],just apbts,those are what i call game bred.
This is not,and this is also not intended to start a fight,argue about blues or anything,this is my opinion and contribution to the thread.
not game bred.
blue max.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [7009] :: COUTURIER'S BLUE MAX II
contrast and compare pedigrees and you'll see what i mean,this "watchdog" line dog is caulk full of akc dogs and ukc show dogs as well as game dogs,in my opinion not game bred,definitely scatter bred.
*AND JUST A DISCLAIMER,if you own this line or anyline related, this is not a attack on your dogs,your dogs ability,nor is it saying your dogs are bully's or inferior because they are blue.*
So please dont mention it.thank you.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cane76 said:


> What i don't consider "game bred" but apparently many do is a dog with two or three battle dogs in the 4th generation ped mixed with staffs and bully's.
> Check out real game dogs pedigrees and every single dog is down from fighting dogs and not just related like all apbts staffs and bully's are,ill find a example.
> chinaman.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [26] :: GARNER'S CHINAMAN (4XW)
> ...


I see what you mean every dog in those first 2 peds are game dogs or game bred no show dogs/staff blood in the mix


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Game male to Game female parents...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

easy enough,that about says it all.


----------

